# Chickasawhatchee 11/21-11/23



## southGAlefty (Sep 3, 2013)

Who's going? We have a party of 4 selected. Can't wait. Hope we get some good weather.


----------



## jcwood65 (Sep 3, 2013)

we have a group of 5 going.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 3, 2013)

that's usually when i use to see the big boys chasing does ,down the road from there where i use to live...great time to be there!!!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Sep 3, 2013)

Me too. Glad I swapped to the first hunt of three in a row, lol.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 3, 2013)

huntingonthefly said:


> Me too. Glad I swapped to the first hunt of three in a row, lol.



In that case, you guys have to give me a full report since I got roped into the third!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yea we always did best the 7-10 of dec on chick. When it used to be qdm haven't hunted a quota since it changed


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 10, 2013)

yea i will be there  with 6 of my friends  hope to get some of them there 1st deer might be camping out


----------



## jbandito (Sep 11, 2013)

South GA Lefty....Is that you I see on the youtube turkey hunting and playing the guitfiddle?


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 21, 2013)

jbandito said:


> South GA Lefty....Is that you I see on the youtube turkey hunting and playing the guitfiddle?



You got me haha


----------



## jbandito (Sep 24, 2013)

good job man I play guitar too


----------



## Trent13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Got 2 goin for this hunt, I haven't been in a few years and I killed a nice 8 point gross scored over 130 hope to see something close this year


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 16, 2013)

Leaving at daylight in the morning, gonna spend the day scouting. Then I'll be back Wednesday to scout some more and hang stands. Looks like weather is gonna be just so-so.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 19, 2013)

yea going over there tomorrow to  hang all our stands got 8  hunters  to found spots for so might take me awhile thinking bout  wrapping up 1 big spot


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Nov 20, 2013)

ill be there  in the am 2292219225


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 21, 2013)

Been settled in since 5 come on daylight and good luck folks push em my way if you get a chance!


----------



## story2218 (Nov 21, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck? The wind sucks this morning!!!


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Nov 21, 2013)

Squirrels and hawks all I'm seeing few shots but not like usual


----------



## story2218 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have heard about 10 shots but don't know what to except first time hunting this WMA.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 21, 2013)

Daddy got a spike rest of our group has zeroed so far


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Nov 21, 2013)

My dad killed a 10 this morning and seen a spike. Me and my daughter seen a 5 pointer that's it. Maybe this evening will be better.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 21, 2013)

Dad killed a big boar hog this evening. Rest of us zeroed.


----------



## STT (Nov 21, 2013)

Didn't seem that anything was really moving.  I saw group of hogs at daybreak and a turkey after lunch.  Lots of sign, but expected to at least get a doe!  I have a friend that comes every year, he said this is the worse he's heard of.  Hope we all have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 22, 2013)

I just killed a little spike but I have worked my butt of for him! Drug him to the tree gonna hang around a lil while and see if something else comes thru


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 22, 2013)

We'll only two of my bunch showed up yesterday but I put them in good spot one got a doe an small six pt the other got a doe an nice sow I can't go bac so they we're pose to go bac on there on but one broke his ankle an the other didn't want to hunt alone. So guess they are done we heard bout 30 shots yesterday morning I will be bac there next weekend for the adult child hunt found some ,good  fresh scrapes an rubs


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 22, 2013)

I missed a big doe this evening. Going back to same spot in the morning


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 24, 2013)

How'd it end up for everybody?


----------



## npd453 (Nov 24, 2013)

I killed a spike , saw a little 5 point/ he was pretty coloredgolden brown, rest of the group ZERO


----------



## story2218 (Nov 24, 2013)

We had no luck seen only one deer and the guy that hunted with me shot at a doe and missed.


----------

